# police decoy training



## Evan Stuart (May 19, 2011)

Anyone point me in the direction of how to become a certified police decoy without actually being an officer? Our departments don't have access to consistent training and I would really like to help but would like to learn more about the proper decoy techniques for working their dogs and with the officers themselves. Looking for a good education. Somewhere in the Midwest, I'm in Michigan.

Thanks


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Your first phonecall should be to Franco Angelini from Castle K9



http://www.castlek9.com/k9-decoy-school.php


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow, Uncle Lou trains decoys too? ;-)
Never mind it's Al Castle K9


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

First find a ring sport club so you can learn proper technique. Then find a PSA club to teach you how to catch the high hard Knpv types. Then go catch police dogs. 
That will be the difference from becoming a safe and sound decoy vs some dummy that gets in a suit and gets hit by police dogs. 

You can't learn this stuff in a weekend or weeklong seminar.


----------



## Evan Stuart (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. I will hopefully be getting some lessons from one of the best (from what I've heard) french ring guys that is only 30 minutes away from me. Plus, he does police decoy seminars all over the Midwest. I don't know if he can/will certify. We don't have any real PSA clubs around here, but I think he will be able to teach me the techniques needed.

I am in total agreement with you Chris. I don't want to be just another bite dummy and want to be GOOD at this. I take this more seriously than most and don't want to increase the numbers of those who just flail around in a suit. There are already too many of those.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

What exactly is a "certified" police decoy? I've honestly never heard of such a thing.

DFrost


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

Who are you working with in ring?


----------



## Evan Stuart (May 19, 2011)

This is NOT for sure. I am probably speaking prematurely. I am in contact with Thad Peterson, he is who I ordered my suit from. Super nice guy, but he hasn't gotten back to me on training yet. Just have my fingers crossed


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

David Frost said:


> What exactly is a "certified" police decoy? I've honestly never heard of such a thing.
> 
> DFrost


I was gonna ask that as well...

There are plenty of places that will "certify" someone as a police k9 decoy.


does the NAWPDA certify decoys?


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

Go to Suttle's for a weekend, he will have you flying straight in no time.


----------



## Evan Stuart (May 19, 2011)

charles Turner said:


> Go to Suttle's for a weekend, he will have you flying straight in no time.


Please excuse my ignorance, but who is that?


----------



## Evan Stuart (May 19, 2011)

Maybe it is just a "certification." It is just something I have seen various decoys list as credentials and have seen several places offering it as a certification, but to LEO only. The title is not that important to me, it's the knowledge and skills that I am really looking for. When the time comes, I just want to be able to present myself in a way that gives them confidence in my ability. 

Really just looking to help out our departments that don't have any properly trained decoys. My understanding is they just take turns wearing the suit. Obviously not an ideal situation.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

David Frost said:


> What exactly is a "certified" police decoy? I've honestly never heard of such a thing.
> 
> DFrost


 
If you stand on the corner of the street and what for the local K9 car to stop at the red light, Then you throw bricks at the K9s car. After the outcome is over you will be a “certified” police decoy.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> If you stand on the corner of the street and what for the local K9 car to stop at the red light, Then you throw bricks at the K9s car. After the outcome is over you will be a “certified” police decoy.


chuckle, chuckle. Actually, we have another name for those types, but I'd never use it in public.

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I was gonna ask that as well...
> 
> There are plenty of places that will "certify" someone as a police k9 decoy.
> 
> ...


I don't know about NAWPDA. In USPCA, you supply your own decoy. The judge will tell the decoy exactly what he must do. 

DFrost


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Say it and believe it!
Remember stupid is everywhere so you should have no problem convincing anyone!
Become a mondioring decoy in about a week or two like others do. Then just say you do Police dogs even though you have never even trained a dog. Just putting the suit on and standing there makes you a dog trainer! When the dog bites wiggle around and pretend like it hurts...... You are golden if you can do that!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Say it and believe it!
Remember stupid is everywhere so you should have no problem convincing anyone!
Become a mondioring decoy in about a week or two like others do. Then just say you do Police dogs even though you have never even trained a dog. Just putting the suit on and standing there makes you a dog trainer! When the dog bites wiggle around and pretend like it hurts...... You are golden if you can do that!
It worked for Dennis!
If you get around some seminar givers, just repeat what they say and act like you came up with it yourself!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Listen to this over and over again!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8bJo-fbwQw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Unfortunately if you want any more advising from me you will have to pay. I'm a motivational speaker who also trains some of the most elite decoys.... Kind of like a boxing coach. If you want more info pm me! I CAN CERTIFY YOU!

I offer online courses as well!


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

I figured it was Thad. Very good decoy. You might want to do a little reading of FR and MR decoy rules. Just so you know you can only cert as a decoy in ring by going through a selection and proving you skills. Let us know how you like the Synave suit. Hope you got a training weight.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I was gonna ask that as well...
> 
> There are plenty of places that will "certify" someone as a police k9 decoy.
> 
> ...


I looked through their website; http://www.napwda.com/pdflib/bylaws_cert_rules.pdf and didn't see anything about decoy certification. Yeah I know, I'm really bored this evening ha ha. I didn't see anything but that doesn't mean it isn't in there. 

DFrost


----------



## Evan Stuart (May 19, 2011)

Jake Brandyberry said:


> I figured it was Thad. Very good decoy. You might want to do a little reading of FR and MR decoy rules. Just so you know you can only cert as a decoy in ring by going through a selection and proving you skills. Let us know how you like the Synave suit. Hope you got a training weight.


Haha, per Thad's recommendation I got semi-comp pants for the mobility. Ended up going with a comp jacket with PSA bicep covers. It's as padded as the stuff I had been wearing. What can I say, I enjoy pain. I have a nice JM Jacket that is training weight with extra padding in the chest, back, shoulders if i get too beat up.

I will definitely know how I like the new suit though.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

I think Thad is a cop just ask him.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_" Suttle, Please excuse my ignorance, but who is that?" just in case this is a serious question...that would be....._Mike Suttle, Logan Haus kennels, West Va.

I took care of the police K9's at my kennels when I was in South Fla., it seemed most of their decoys were other officers(some from different depts., some from the same) , and some of the decoys were relatives of officers that also participated in local protection dog clubs...If you get your techniques down, train with some of the known decoys in your area, then contact the head of K9 in your area may be a good starting point. 
If not go back to Chris' suggestion ...throw the rock at the K9 car and start running- you will be noticed. Good luck.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Mo Earle said:


> _.If you get your techniques down, train with some of the known decoys in your area, then contact the head of K9 in your area may be a good starting point.
> If not go back to Chris' suggestion ...throw the rock at the K9 car and start running- you will be noticed. Good luck._


_

/The biggest problem I see with using a decoy that is not a member of that department, and departments do handle it differently, is the liability issue. We have a liability waiver that must be signed if anyone trains with us. I know many departments have the same arrangement. Generally, I'm not permitted to train or train with folks that are not sworn. There are a couple of exceptions such as an organized SAR/HRD group. In this litigious society caution is the word of the day.

DFrost_


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Al types of certs is prety useles if you look at it like motst do in this thread.
Ipo. Swedish, mondio and so on. Its à test to se if the Guy can do what you want in a trail, not if hes à good dog trainer.

I downt know how else you wuld do it. To be à good traning decoy you nead years and years of traning. Its not the same. Some want to be certefied, let him do that if he wants to.
I Will probobly never EVER get certefed becaus I do not want to do trails and shit. I do it becaus its Fun.


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

Over on the PSA board it looks like they will be having a decoy camp June/July in Columbus Oh. Might want to check that out.


----------



## Gena Ratcliff (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi all,

Are there any physical requirements for being a decoy, i.e. height, weight, gender?

I ask because the ones I have seen, both in person and on vid seem to be big guys.

Thanks - Gena

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gena Ratcliff said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Are there any physical requirements for being a decoy, i.e. height, weight, gender?
> 
> ...


You should have both legs and arms too. So the dog don’t bite a leg or arm sleeve that is just flopping around


----------



## Gena Ratcliff (Mar 10, 2012)

I figured arms, legs and a head would be good  just wondered about the other requirements.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

